# Garden Tractor Bucket with a homemade rake



## Gary 207 (Jan 22, 2019)

I need to clear leaves and pine needles on my mountain property in preparation for fire season, I thought about making a rake on a trailer and raising and lowering it with the bucket winch, lot of extra work to make a trailer so I thought I would mount the rake on the bottom of the bucket to try the concept. First test with no wheels the bucket height height was to hard to control the height of the rake on the hills and uneven ground but it did work. So I installed the wheels and I can adjust them up or down depending on how much I want the rake to dig into the soil. Lots of small branches were left over from the heavy snow, keeping the rake set the top of the soil just picks up the branches works very well. The next test was to go after the leaves I lowered the wheels to dig into the soil 2 inches worked like a charm pushing the leaves into a pile, raising the bucket and backing away from the pile. The one problem I have is there are lot of trees and I am working on hilly uneven ground I need to get close to the trees and pull the material back away from the trees then spin the rake around and push it into a pile. 
I made the rake to spin around by loosening two 1/4 inch bolts removing the clamps and repositioning the rake reinstalling the bolts and clamps. Maybe just four clamps would work.

The one big problem I had working on the hilly ground I felt like the tractor was going to tip over and there was places the tractor would not fit between the trees. So I decide to put my snow blower to work and made a rake for it to get into the smaller spots and not worrying about tipping the tractor over. Witch worked better than I expected and I came up with more uses for the snow blower. Gary 207


----------

